# Plane+Bear= Duct Tape



## comiso90 (Jan 14, 2010)

Apologies if this has already been posted... Mods, kindly delete if it has











Duct tape use 4,526: Repair plane after bear destroys it | Crave - CNET

Any geek worth his (or her) weight in salt will tell you that one of the most necessary tools for ad hoc repairs is duct tape. In fact, the one thing geeks don't use it for is to tape ducts. I've known people who have used duct tape to mount a hard drive, weather-proof a camera, build a cantenna, make ice skates, and affix a flash defuser for a camera.

But nothing my super-nerd friends have done compares with the story that comes to us via forums of ArmyParatrooper.org, where user lz_NorthPole shares this tale from the Alaskan wilderness.

A fisherman chartered a small plane to fly into the Alaskan backcountry for some fishing. The fisherman unwisely left fresh bait in the plane, which attracted a bear--this being bear country and all--and the animal then tore the airplane apart. The image you see above is the trashed plane.

But the charter pilot supposedly was a bad-ass. And like a bad-ass he wouldn't just let a bear get away with tearing up his airplane. No, this bad-ass--who must be a geek--called another pilot to ferry in new tires, sheet plastic, and three cases of duct tape.

lz_NorthPole claims the pilot applied the materials, flew the thing home, and arrived safely. I fervently hope he is not playing an early April Fools' joke, because this is the best use of duct tape I've seen in a long time.

What you see above is the before. The "after" shot is after the jump. Take a look and tell us: do you think this story (and plane) flies?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 15, 2010)

This is the third time it was posted. 

Nonetheless cool story and good use of duct tape!!


----------



## N4521U (Jan 15, 2010)

What a great story. I just sent this off to a mate who took his flight training in a very old Champ, much like this one. In fact when he took his practical flight test, the flight examiner asked he never bring that airplane back to his airport. It was quite the plane, Jeff and I flew it many times together. cheers, Bill


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 15, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> This is the third time it was posted.
> 
> Nonetheless cool story and good use of duct tape!!



Damn...
I havent been around much, i missed it or just forgot.

sorry for the clutter


----------

